# Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

How would this do as a carpet plant under medium light, no CO2?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's never done well long for me. It may survive for a good long time, but never spreads and most of the time ends up falling to algae.

Only Lilaeopsis I've had actually do well without CO2 is L. mauritiana.


----------



## Rainer (Jan 30, 2011)

That's disappointing. The Mauritania is a little too tall for a foreground carpet and I'll soon have enough moss and Süßwassertang that carpets of those would be counterproductive.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm growing this stuff emersed right now and it is damn slow for sure. My UG and eleocharis belem (all planted emersed and at the same time) has quadrupled in mass compared to the lilaeopsis.


----------

